

General Colin Powell on Leadership - BerislavLopac
http://www.blaisdell.com/powell/

======
dabent
I really liked the slides, but I'll always associate Powell's leadership
abilities with this: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_weapons_laboratory>

He's apparently gone on record as admitting "It's a blot. I'm the one who
presented it on behalf of the United States to the world, and [it] will always
be a part of my record. It was painful. It's painful now." Yet the damage is
done. Did he have people who could speak up at the time with contrary
evidence? Did he make himself available to those people?

~~~
greyman
Indeed. He might have been a decent man, but following the orders of a Bush
administration basically ruined his credibility. In light of this, the quotes
like "You don't know what you can get away with until you try" just doesn't
taste that right...

------
RyanMcGreal
Breaking an essay into paragraphs and posting the paragraphs on slides does
not a slide show make.

